# cheap tunnel crossing??



## sjl28red (Jun 23, 2005)

anyone know if this can be booked cheap or if there are deals if you just turn up,going early oct


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

if you book via their website >>here<< then you'll get it for around £135 rtn at this point if you select the off peak times. They have quite a transparent booking procedure with clearly displayed prices as you will see. If you are a member of one of the caravan clubs you may be able to improve on this a little through their booking systems.

I think the general rule is - the earlier you book it - the better the price you're going to get.

If you just turn up for a crossing without booking then I think you're going to get stung.

Unless you have a distinct reason for using the tunnel then the short ferries can be had much cheaper, sometimes around £80 return and occasionally cheaper, shop around being the operative word here.

pete.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I have recently booked with Norfolk line to come to England at the end of October for just over a week. It cost 102 Euro return (about £69). That is traveling on their cheapest fares which are night sailings. 
These seem to be booked up quite quickly but you can be lucky.
Another one that is failry cheap at the moment is TransEuropa Ferries which is offering crossings to Ostende from about £40 each way.
Here are the two I have mentioned.
Trans Europa ferriesNorfolk Line


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Just a little bouquet for the CC; I checked Norfolk Lines, P&O's, & Sea France's websites this week for their best offers.

The best I could do for 8am departure crossings both ways was around £95 for October half term, however the CC travel section gave me a price of £80 so I nearly saved enough to renew my subsciption. ( the best value was NL's off peak fares at £29 each way, but with the grandchildren aboard I prefer the normal timings )

BTW if you wait for the CC to remind you that your subs is now overdue they then enclose a pre-paid envelope rather than the unstamped one that comes initially :wink:


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I always get the offers by email from Seafrance. I rememberred their codes. Put in your dates and times and on the next page at the bottom under : promotional dates enter PPEM or PPEM5D ( 5 day return or less) and HEY PRESTO you will get the cheapest offers. Does not always work but try it with both and compare the prices. I was quoted for 21st Oct. until 24th Oct. £57.00 return with the motorhome, which is 7 m. long. 

Kind regards 

Maddie :lol:


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Do a search on here for tesco clubcard and you will see that you can save 75% off tunnel prices with them. It works and is a genuine bargain. we prefer the tunnel so use this all the time now.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*STOP*

***STOP***

Hello,

Please do not turn up and expect to get accross (under) the Channel by Eurotunnel.

Very recently I had a problem with my online booking and was sent inside to the desk to sort the issue out. After talking to 2 very pleasant though, frustrated staff they told me they could sort our ticket issue out but that...

"If you turned up on spec today with no ticket we could not let you buy a crossing - even if you offered to pay us a thousand pounds over the ticket value".

This is now very often the case even though this was part of the way the system was designed to work. The reason is that there system is now more like how non scheduled airlines work and they do not lay on further services on demand. The trains are booked up in advance. Only when very quiet can you turn up on spec so to speak.

***PRICE***

£201 each way at the Cheapest.

Best way book in advance or use Tesco Deals for cheaper Sea Crossings

Speedferries - size limitations
Norfolkline - Marmite
P&O - Also Do Tesco Deals
TransEuropa

Trev


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

again a plug for the CC and P&O Dover to Calais. We just came back from France and paid £80 return ( for about 20 days ) with 2 pm crossings - 7.2 m long 3.3 m high motorhome. Well worth checking the CC out to see what deals they have. NB my wife was having some difficulty walking at the time but with the lifts on the Ferries it was almost as easy and as quick as Eurotunnel.

Richard


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't forget to check SeaFrance too. We paid £80 return at the height of summer.

Gerald


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

It's innaccurate to say that the cheapest eurotunnel fare is £201 each way. We normally pay £115-£130 return (but we onlypay 25% of that due to clubcard) check out the website. I suspect the £201 each way must have been peak time, off the peg?


----------



## bodgerco (May 23, 2005)

I booked well ahead and got two crossings via Eurotunnel this year for £61 each return. This was BEFORE I learned about the Tesco deal so next year I anticipate them paying me!! 

One interesting thing to add. On the first return crossing in April we arrived a day early and they just nodded and waved us on. This time ( Sept) we had originally booked two weeks to visit cousin in the Vendee but soon realised that would not be long enough so changed the return date to give a total of 4 weeks. In the event we arrived back at the tunnel after 21 days and approached the 'No Ticket' booth with some trepidation - even though we had a ticket for a later date - They checked availability and then again waved us on. 

My conclusion is that as long as there is space they will allow you return early but I suspect if you are late they will charge the prevailing rate - ie sting you. 

Our policy in the future will be to always add a suitable period to the return date when booking - it's better to be early than sorry! 

Roy


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Just booked with Eurotunnel leave end of March - return end of june £61.00 each way Tesco paid for it so we feel we have a good deal.£30.00 return for the dog a bit steep though as it won`t be out of the van.We go over at 4.20 pm and back at 11.15am.Might not stay away so long but thought i would book longer just in case we want to.


----------

